# Forum > MMO > ARK Survival Evolved > ARK Survival Evolved Guides > [Guide] How to increase gamma after latest patch

## Burst44

So yeah... they patched the gamma 4 - gamma 2 console thingy, because they thought it interfered with the game difficulty.
So here's how you can still easily increase your gamma in Win 7 / Win 8 without installing additional software.

Note: this may not work for everyone, not sure why yet.
EDIT: it seems you may have to run your game in Windowed or Windowed Fullscreen for this to work. 

Open Start, and type "calibrate", then choose Calibrate display color. 



You'll get this window. Click next twice.



Now you can change your gamma.



During night, I drag the slider all the way up. During the day, I put it to about 50% (where it is by default).

Enjoy!

----------


## supa954

or you could not be a total Pleb and download GAPA. You're welcome.

----------


## ritsukachaos

Or push tab to open console and type gamma 3

----------


## rockyfortesque

iam using nvidia control panel but this is nice finaly my friend with differend graphic card can see at night  :Smile:  thanks you for sharing and +rep

----------

